# 280ZX Turbo Upgrades



## darkzebra (Dec 1, 2005)

I recently bought a 1982 280ZX turbo with standard shift. The car is stock. 

I am interested in doing some performance upgrades that do not include the head/engine work, and would like to ask for recommendations.

1. Should I change the stock airpan-type filter to CIA? What type is recommended?

2. Would a 240SX 60mm throttle body help?

3. The turbo seems to “sit” on the exhaust. Can I upgrade to headers? Any particular brand recommended?

Finally there seems to be no intercooler. Does the 1982 turbo model work with no intercooler? Would it help to add one? Any particular type that fits well?

Your recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## Shadytrixta1 (May 20, 2006)

240sx throttle body helps, but you need to make a spacer plate for it.Any machine shop can do it.my intercooler which is a good size is out of a box delivery truck the isuzu one i believe.(i cant remember the name)im sure more will chime.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Easiest mod is to have someone fab a downpipe and a 2.5" or 3" exhaust for you. Or you can skip the downpipe for now and just add the exhaust. Get a staight through mufler, not a chambered one. Stock exhaust manifold will work fine.

Installing a intercooler is a must if you plan on raising boost. You can grab a cheap one like a MKIII supra or volvo IC or spend a little more for a more efficient one like the NPR ICs. After you install an IC, get a $10 manual boost controller and up the boost to 10psi. You will feel a big difference. Bigger than any other mod you can do at this stage. After 10 psi, fuel is you limiting factor.


----------



## darkzebra (Dec 1, 2005)

240ZT said:


> Easiest mod is to have someone fab a downpipe and a 2.5" or 3" exhaust for you. Or you can skip the downpipe for now and just add the exhaust. Get a staight through mufler, not a chambered one. Stock exhaust manifold will work fine.
> 
> Installing a intercooler is a must if you plan on raising boost. You can grab a cheap one like a MKIII supra or volvo IC or spend a little more for a more efficient one like the NPR ICs. After you install an IC, get a $10 manual boost controller and up the boost to 10psi. You will feel a big difference. Bigger than any other mod you can do at this stage. After 10 psi, fuel is you limiting factor.



Thanks!

Already got a 60mm TB from a 240ZX. Will install a 3" exhaust. Haven't decided on a muffler yet. Thinking about a Flowmaster but open to suggestions.

Looking for the NPR intercooler setup. Emailed an offer and phoned someone who advertised but got no response. Also looked at one by XS Power on eBay. Anyone has experience with their IC - read their Turbo is crap!


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

1. turbo cars don't have headers. They have turbo manifolds. 
You would probably have to get a 'free'er flowing' turbo header for the L28 custom made. Or just get the one you have ported. Yes, the 280ZX turbos do not have intercoolers. Yes they will run w/o one or Datsun wouldn't have made them with one. I would still highly recommend an intercooler. A T3/TO4 hybrid turbo is also a good upgrade, as would simply a T3 turbo from an 85-88 300ZX turbo. The 280ZX has a T3 as well but the 300ZX's T3 has oil lines to route the engine oil through it to help cool it.
Two Z specific sites that will help you out immensely:
ZCAR.COM | Datsun - 240Z 260Z 280Z 280ZX 300ZX 350Z - Nissan
HybridZ
You can also use an ECU from an 84-88 300ZX turbo. It is supposed to have better fuel and air mapping.


----------



## tonyp280 (Jul 29, 2006)

60mm tb, intercooler, boost controller 10 psi, no need for a turbo header unless you looking to break 500 hp, over 300 would suggest a port on the manifold, 300zx turbo difference is water cooling , stock turbo is good for 15 psi, t3/t04e is a good upgrade if you want to break 300 hp, zcar.dot would be best as hybrid you would do alot more searching


----------



## intercooler280zx (Jul 4, 2008)

*intercooler*



darkzebra said:


> I recently bought a 1982 280ZX turbo with standard shift. The car is stock.
> 
> I am interested in doing some performance upgrades that do not include the head/engine work, and would like to ask for recommendations.
> 
> ...


*P.S.- Message me back if you want to take a look at some of my pics


----------

